# Frequency of heat cycles



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry, I know there was a similar thread pertaining to WHVs not too long ago...but hoping to take a poll on (1) length of time between start of first heat cycle and start of next, and (2) for those of you that know, how similar was that to dam's heat frequency?

Looks like this could be colliding with our summer camping plans...


----------

